# Model Railroad Bridges



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello to everyone,

I scratch build Model Railroad bridges from Z scale to O scale, and there are many different styles that I can build. If you like anything that is shown in my Bonanza booth (link shown below my signature) I can build it for you, or I can build a custom bridge to meet your dimensions. I have done many custom bridges for customers.
Attached is a sampling of my work. Thank you Dave Stockwell


----------



## jaymack1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Love your work!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the covered bridge, really neat. 

I have to say David, you price those very reasonably for a 100% scratch built item.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

that covered bridge is sweet!!!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

jaymack1 said:


> Love your work!





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Love the covered bridge, really neat.
> 
> I have to say David, you price those very reasonably for a 100% scratch built item.





brylerjunction said:


> that covered bridge is sweet!!!


Thank you all for your comments.
I try to build bridges that you can't find from all the manufacturers, hobby shops and online stores. I want to offer something unique

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Dave..............those structures are very unique and are very high quality. Any layout needing a wood bridge should have one of your bridges.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

Carl said:


> Dave..............those structures are very unique and are very high quality. Any layout needing a wood bridge should have one of your bridges.


Thanks much Carl, I try to keep them unique, because most manufactures design there products around the most common types of Trestles and truss bridges so there are many for modelers to choose from.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow!! nice work ill keep you in mind if i decide to have a bridge made...


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Dave, your work is awesome! But is everything wooden? Even the second to last picture? Also, do you do curved bridges?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

aircooled said:


> Dave, your work is awesome! But is everything wooden? Even the second to last picture? Also, do you do curved bridges?



The second picture is curved.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think there may be a thread for that one but I don't have the time to search through all his threads.

I believe all Dave's bridges are basswood, he fabricates all the pieces.

Here is one thread,
search through the rest of his threads, (you know how to look through his threads?)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=13973


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

You're right. At quick glance, I thought arched. 
In the second to last picture, is that wood or plastic?

Sorry, didn't need to post this.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Plastic? Bite your tongue!


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

aircooled said:


> Dave, your work is awesome! But is everything wooden? Even the second to last picture? Also, do you do curved bridges?





aircooled said:


> You're right. At quick glance, I thought arched.
> In the second to last picture, is that wood or plastic?
> 
> Sorry, didn't need to post this.


Hi aircooled,
Sorry to take sooo long in responding!! Lost my computer and had to get another one!! Been a little under the weather too. ANYWAY!!I work only with basswood, even for the steel type models. I just prefer working with wood over plastic!! I do curved bridges but they are all timber trestles!! As far as I know the only way you get a curved steel bridge is putting together small straight sections on slight angles to get a curved bridge. Just for info I've attached 2 of my latest designs. The first one is N scale and the 2nd is HO scale.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

You make some of the best looking bridges.......Lets hear it for Basswood....on of the great modeling mediums.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A big picture is fine for detail but not on an initial presentation. You want to be seen. There are many small screen joes out here like myself. All I can do is scroll. I figured out how to work the zoom to view it all but gee but that time I am aggravated, so I thought I would suggest smaller pictures to intice or maybe a link to your home page which is your domain in creativity. It is a nice feature of this forum to have some consistency. Nice bridge.:thumbsup:


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

T-Man said:


> A big picture is fine for detail but not on an initial presentation. You want to be seen. There are many small screen joes out here like myself. All I can do is scroll. I figured out how to work the zoom to view it all but gee but that time I am aggravated, so I thought I would suggest smaller pictures to intice or maybe a link to your home page which is your domain in creativity. It is a nice feature of this forum to have some consistency. Nice bridge.:thumbsup:


Hi T-Man,
Sorry about the pictures!!hwell: The first ones of this post were not as large and showed almost the whole bridge. I had never fooled with the size but i guess I should try and make them a little smaller. There is a link to my Bonanza site where anyone can see a large variety of the types of bridges I build besides this post!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

How's that T-Man, I resized the pictures.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> How's that T-Man, I resized the pictures.


YIPPPEEE, :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have received 3 E-mail notifications now. Seems like the powers that be have fixed what ever the problem was!!
OH!!! by the way gunrunner!!THANKS for fixing my pictures:thumbsup:
Much appriciated!!

Cheers, Dave


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

You really do great work, David. As I continue designing my layout, I'm keeping in mind how I could incorporate one of your pieces.


----------



## David-Stockwell (Sep 21, 2010)

eljefe said:


> You really do great work, David. As I continue designing my layout, I'm keeping in mind how I could incorporate one of your pieces.


Hi eljefe, Thanks much!! You can count on me keeping an eye open for your future bridge request!!

Cheers, Dave


----------

